# Check out this 1900s JC Higgins Schwinn!



## carlalotta (Jan 25, 2012)

Ohhh, Topeka....
http://topeka.craigslist.org/atq/2813279338.html


----------



## OldRider (Jan 25, 2012)

And some unsuspecting unknowing person will spend a small fortune buying that "Schwinn style" JC Higgins. Some people have absolutely no shame.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 26, 2012)

_Some people have absolutely no shame._

...or brains.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 26, 2012)

That's not as egregious as I have seen...it is a Schwinn cantilever style frame.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Jan 26, 2012)

Schwinn did hold a patent on the cantilever frame into the 50s though, so Schwinn style isn't the worst crime to bicycle selling.. though the seller is about 6 decades off with their estimate on its age..


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2012)

*Second Hand*

Look at the person in the background helping the lady old up the bike. :eek:


----------

